# Heian Flow System



## dancingalone (May 20, 2010)

Hmm, trying to drum up discussion in a quiet forum.  

Anyone read the Heian Flow System book?  I'm interested in your general impressions.  There's really not much information available on the web at all other than a table of contents.  It would have been nice if the author had published at least a few pages of the book itself with a sample application or drill.


----------



## 72ronin (May 20, 2010)

Have not read, however i know a little about the auther and can quite confidently say it would be a worthy investment.


----------



## bassai (May 24, 2010)

Have both read it and trained with the author a couple of times , well worth a look imo.


----------



## Miles (May 25, 2010)

Have not heard of this book.  Who is the author?


----------



## terryl965 (May 25, 2010)

People have told me it is well worth it but unfortuant I have not read it yet, it is on my list of books to read though if that is any help.


----------



## dancingalone (May 25, 2010)

Bassai, could you let us know a bit more about the ideas the author wrote about in the book?  I'm not looking for a concise summary - I'm interested in what the word 'flow' means in relation to the Heian kata as well as a small example if possible.


----------



## dancingalone (May 25, 2010)

Miles said:


> Have not heard of this book.  Who is the author?



Miles, here's the most informative page Google has indexed.

http://billburgar.com/heian-flow-system


----------

